# Data for Shares Outstanding



## galumay (21 April 2017)

I am trying to find a source that shows the historical data for shares outstanding in ASX companies so I can analyse the capital management of companies over time.

I can find free sources for this data for US companies but so far havent stumbled over it for ASX companies.

Does anyone know of such a source?


----------



## pixel (21 April 2017)

galumay said:


> I am trying to find a source that shows the historical data for shares outstanding in ASX companies so I can analyse the capital management of companies over time.
> 
> I can find free sources for this data for US companies but so far havent stumbled over it for ASX companies.
> 
> Does anyone know of such a source?



What do you mean by "shares *outstanding*"?
If it's number of shares and options on issue at any given time, your best bet might be successive App 3B announcements. Not sure if any data provider has bothered collating those over time. It's probably time consuming for little financial reward.
Although it could be automated with a spider program...


----------



## craft (21 April 2017)

galumay said:


> I am trying to find a source that shows the historical data for shares outstanding in ASX companies so I can analyse the capital management of companies over time.
> 
> I can find free sources for this data for US companies but so far havent stumbled over it for ASX companies.
> 
> Does anyone know of such a source?




Morningstar Datanalysis has it. I think S&P capital IQ would also.


----------

